# questions asked at matching panel x



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all....

happy new year to you all.
I know this might help a few.
I was after some advice we are off to matching panel in a just over a week and was wondering what questions are asked?? 

Any advice would be great xxx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi there

Congrats and good luck!! We are just matched to siblings too. 
 
Our panel felt very much a mere formality and we were asked:
1 why these children
2 if one of them developed one of the possible genetic illnesses that are in their family how would we cope/ what would we do/ why aren't we more concerned?

And that was about it. Rest of it was more a discussion and questions for SW and FC. 
They didn't ask anything that we had covered in depth on the matching form we filled in and didn't go over anything we had already been asked in AP. 

HTH xxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Laws,

Happy New Year to you too, and Congratulations 

I remember we had a few threads about this previously, I've found two that may help, but I'm sure there are more:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=327279.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325092.0

They mainly run through points that are specific to you and the child/children, so will vary greatly, but they will normally cover any medical concerns/uncertainties and confirm you have all the information, and ask how you feel about it etc.
As far as I can remember we were also asked:
- Why this particular child?
- How have we prepared?
- How did we find the process?

As GoofyGirl said, it was more of a discussion rather than lots of questions.

Our experience was that there is a completely different feel at matching panel than at approval panel.
Although you may feel more emotion and may be just as nervous, you will likely find the actual panel experience to be far less daunting. I think possibly due to the fact that you've already done it once before, but also there just seems to be a different atmosphere and vibe than at approval panel.
We've found that to be the case and many of our friends say the same.
It's definitely more emotional though, both myself, dh (and on one occasion even our sw) all got tearful during and after ours! 
We felt exhausted and drained afterwards, but again I think it's just because it's such an important event.

It's such an exciting time , and in just over a week you will be celebrating and counting down the days to bringing your lo's home  

You will have heard this 100's of time but SLEEP LOTS!!! NOW!!! 
I am still sleep deprived now over 4 years on!  

I'm looking forward to hearing your exciting news 

Angie x x


----------

